# Difference between male vs female dogs?...



## zipbags

The puppy I was planning on getting was female. The rescue adoption company and called me to tell me that she.....is a he. I have always heard that females are better than males. Is this true? She is a lab/cocker mix.

Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger

I don't now that either is better. It's what you make the dog into. The main thing you'll have to watch for in a feamle that isn't as likely in a male is UTI's.


----------



## Keno's Mom

If both are neutered/spayed it doesn't make much difference. Growing up I had mainly male dogs with no problems. However, DH prefers females because the few males he knew had the habit of lifting their legs in the house.

I told him I never had that happen, but he insisted that when we got a dog, it had to be a spayed female.


----------



## Snowshoe

Females are usually master of the dramatic sigh, the sulk, and the prissy I-don't-hear-you-and-you-can't-make-me-look. 

Males tend to be good old boys- goofy, slobbery, clumsey...you name it. 

There are good and bad about both. Males mark, females go into heat...

Both can be great pets...


----------



## atldoglover

"In the dog pack makeup, females usually rule the roost, determine pecking order, and who compete to 
maintain and/or alter that order. The females are, as a result, more independent, stubborn, and territorial 
than their male counterparts. The females are much more intent upon exercising their dominance by 
participating in alpha behaviors such as 'humping'. 

There IS a reason people utilize the technical dog term of 'bitch' in a negative way-and it refers directly to 
the behaviors exhibited by the females of the dog world. Most fights will usually break out between 2 
females. Males, on the other hand, are usually more affectionate, exuberant, attentive, and more 
demanding of attention. They are very attached to their people. They also tend to be more steadfast, 
reliable, and less moody. 

They are more outgoing, more accepting of other pets, and take quicker to children. Most boys are easily 
motivated by food (how true!!) and praise, and so eager to please that training is easy. However, males 
can be more easily distracted during training, as males like to play so often. And no matter what age, he is 
more likely to act silly and more puppy-like, always wanting to play games. Boys are fun-loving until the day 
they die. Females tend to be more reserved or dignified as they age. Witness the human equivalent of the 
twinkling eyed Grandpa still playing catch at age 70, while Grandma quietly observes from the porch.

Neutered males rarely exhibit secondary sexual behavior such as 'humping', or 'marking' and lifting of legs. 
Once the testosterone levels recede after neutering, most of these behaviors (if they ever existed) will 
disappear. Boys who were neutered early (by 5 months of age) usually don't ever raise their leg to urinate.

While the female will usually come to you for attention, when she's had enough, she will move away. While 
boys are always waiting for your attention and near at hand. Females are usually less distracted during 
training, as she is more eager to get it over with, and get back to her comfy spot on the couch. The female 
is less likely to wage a dominance battle with YOU, but she can be cunning and resourceful in getting her 
own way. She is much more prone to mood swings. One day she may be sweet and affectionate-the next 
day reserved and withdrawn or even grumpy, also has periods of being 'in heat' unless she is spayed."

Just some information that I came across when I was trying to decide what sex to get.In the end, I think that boys or girls will love you just the same.


----------



## Dulce

Females don't have the tendinacy like makes to mark their territory (ex: in the house)

Unaltered males tend to wander, are more territorial, etc. Females CAN be also. 

Whatever fits your lifestyle is hat you should choose.


----------



## Keno's Mom

Then someone better tell our female (Keno) that she's a girl cause she fits more of the "profile" for males


----------



## Booga

I wish my husband was as smart as my male dog !
(Did I say that? )


----------



## Brooklyn

I like females, given their stronger pact instincts. IMO, they're easier to train, which, once again: IMO, is the most important aspect of the human-dog bond. An educated dog is a happy dog. My current dog, it only took 4 showings of "Gimme the paw" for her to learn it. She even does it without me saying it or hinting at commands in general.


----------



## skunkstripe

UUmmm my neutered male will try to hump anything bigger than a guinea pig.

And my Sophia is the most submissive sweet dog you could imagine who ducks when the cat charges at her.

So there are no stereotypes, not even in the dog world.


----------



## cujo3269

IMO male dogs are better. My male mutt has almost no flaws. No leg lifting in the house, never gets distracted when I'm even looking at him, never clumsy (almost as agile as a monkey). Never leaves my side outside without a leash. Learns faster than i do. Seriously. It's the effort you give a dog, and the methods u use that molds the dog. Dogs are just an extension of there owner.


----------



## artisticvoid102

It really depends on the dog and how you raise is. We have two males who are total opposites. Raa dosent lift his leg at all, but loki we cant let into anything but an empty room because he pees on anything. But we also had ra from birth, loki we got at a few months old. Meanwhile all our females are the sweetest things. Roxy is the most submissive dog i've ever seen. Kendras a family girl, and Oreo's your typical puppy. 

its all based on your lifestyle


----------



## Inga

Just personal but I prefer females. I have 2 males now. Oh well, I am going to stand firm on the next one. I will have another female. My boys have always been more smoochy to strangers then my females. They have also been the ones I have to keep the closest eye on. They tend to all of a sudden find something to get huffy about. Neutering helps that ALOT!


----------



## poodleholic

I like both males and females, and have had both (of various breeds and mixed breeds) over the years. I found my females to be more independent than my males, a little more alert, or aware of people and surroundings when out and about, and, more protective (of me), in general. I can't really say that my females were easier to train than my males (although most were), because I think that had more to do with several variables, including breed, the dogs as individuals, and even with me. I felt my females were more of a challenge in many ways, which added a certain sense of heightened excitement, accomplishment, and reward in working with them. The boys were all my sweet, kinda goofy, affectionate darlings, who seemed to worship the ground I walked on, no matter what! LOL In essence, my girls expected more from/of me, and when I lived up to it, made me feel great! If that makes any sense!


----------



## tcasby

_*Neutered males rarely exhibit secondary sexual behavior such as 'humping', or 'marking' and lifting of legs. *_

Someone forgot to tell the neutered males (and a few of the females) about this at my dog park. 

While the "triple" is a daily occurrence, last weekend an elusive "quadruple" was spotted.

Also, you don't sit in the plastic chair without looking carefully at the seat. More often than not there will be a puddle of pee on it.

A few weeks ago this lovely woman in low riser jeans was squatting to handle her dog when one of many pit mixes lets go a steam right into her exposed butt crack.

Sorry, I though it was funny.


----------



## doggone6

Two old thoughts from my dog-showing/breeding days:

1. Boys are sweeter, girls are smarter
2. There's a reason they're called bitches

I have no reason to disagree with either of these tongue-in-cheek proclamations, lol! I adore my boys and the only reason I would voluntarily own another girl would be if I was planning to breed & show again.


----------



## Shalva

just thought I would point out that this thread is from December of 2006 

while good information it is an old old thread.... 
s


----------



## snow

I think males smell worse/more


----------



## animal-luver

umm it depends boys mar there territory (spray) 
if ur not wanting pupppies and not getting it fixed..... then a male is better but, a male or female u will love it the same im sure


----------



## DogsforMe

I think coming from a rescue he will be neutered. I had males growing up & my last 2 dogs are/were females. I'm getting a female puppy next week, because my oh didn't want a male. Always marking on a walk etc. In the Border Collies I've heard that the males are the more affectionate. I think they all fit in with their families.


----------



## Dana1384

From my experiance males seem to test you more, and are a little more I need it know. 
I have always had better luck triainning females though, they seem to mature fast I think, but I think they are more prone to peeing when they get excited. 

Both have there ups and down. I have grown up with both, and now I have a female and a male


----------



## golden&hovawart

I've,always,owned both and love them all!.No preference,just different!.
Females are prissy,sneaky,bitchy and always dominant over the males cos they don't care!.Males love to play the big,nasty boy but they are in fact big babies!.
Both are just as easy to train but females are usually faster at getting it!.
Like men,males can be hard of hearing,depending on the situation or what you asking them to do!!.


----------



## abi88

well Ive always preferred male dogs...we have only had one female who I really liked...and that was my Chow/AsuShep.....

I think though that it is all just a matter of personality! My sister likes having females as does my brother....so I think its just a matter of how people look at each of the genders and what they see them selfs doing with the dogs.


----------



## dulaney0330

Always preferred females. We had a male dog and he continued to mount our legs even though he was neutered! Female dogs just seem cuter and more gentler to me and I will never have a male dog!


----------



## Grumble69

I have read that there tends to be better longevity in females than males in the dog world, particularly in spayed females vs neutered males.


----------



## Shalva

has anyone noticed that this thread is from 2006 ..... 

it has been resurrected twice..... 

but it is a 2006 thread


----------



## Toby4Life

Shalva said:


> has anyone noticed that this thread is from 2006 .....
> 
> it has been resurrected twice.....
> 
> but it is a 2006 thread


Why are you so concerned w/ this??


----------



## Noel

I think male dogs can be more aggressive.


----------



## Kimmie&Jack

Even thought this is an old thread, I think the topic is very interesting.


----------



## JayBarnes

Lets just say you were going to spay or neuter the dog you got. Then what would be the benefits of either, if any?


----------



## mle

JayBarnes said:


> Lets just say you were going to spay or neuter the dog you got. Then what would be the benefits of either, if any?


I'm interested in this as well. I'm currently trying to decide whether to get a male or female puppy. Ultimately, it may just come down to availability as the litters are small, but I'd still like to know the pros/cons. In particular, I'm concerned that if I get a male, it won't play nice with my sister's (neutered) male mini doxie.


----------



## fyzbo

For every stereotype I've read concerning males vs females, I've met a dog who breaks it. I don't think there is anything you can say about one gender that will be true across the board. The most important thing is the dogs personality. This is especially true if they are fixed.


----------



## CejazMom

I've always gotten male pets only because they are cheaper to neuter/spay. I'm not looking forward to the bill for our girl Ceja come January!


----------



## SophieOwner

Female dogs seem to lick and kiss MUCH more than male dogs...spayed and intact.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

It depends whether you prefer a dog who openly defies and challenges you, or one who plots your demise behind your back. I like to know when I'm being blown off so I get along better with males. Males tend to be comedians.


----------



## Regi

I have 2 males and one female they are all fixed / spayed now but before they were the 2 males fought each other and drew blood I had to seperate them and they also marked, i got them fixed problem solved.Now when they begin to fight now they just scwabble a little and thats it they arent drawing blood thank god. My little girl,, she had her first heat before she was spayed it happened so fast and she is very tiny so it wasnt a horrible mess. But I couldnt take worrying about it each month so she was fixed and wow its so great, The boys dont mark. They still want to do the happy dance once in awhile but nothing really happens. As far as who I like better boy or girl well I had a best friend in the whole world he was a male Yorkshire Terrier Teacup. He passed away and I havent been able to find anything like him. But I notice boys cling to mama and usually growls and barks at all the men in my house my 2 sons and my husband but the female dog LOVES daddy and my sons but can get moody with me. ha I love them both I guess..


----------



## spotted nikes

I've had both. Never seen much of a difference between them in terms of loyalty, playfulness, etc.

I have a female and a male who both "shadow" me. Both play equally. Never had a male "mark" in the house.

I think if I didn't have dogs and wanted one, I'd start with a male. That's because 2 neutered males, or a neutered male and spayed female seem to be more likely to get along with each other rather than 2 females. Some of the worst fights I've seen/heard about have been with 2 females. So I'd start w/a male, because if I came across another dog I wanted, I could take it in, regardless of sex. If I already had a female, I would have to be concerned about them getting along with each other. (I have a tendency to take in strays, so that is the basis of my reasoning.)


----------



## Regi

Spot can I ask for some advise ? Right now I have 2 males and one female ..now one male is a Chihuahua and the female is a Chihuahua so they bond together and now the Yorkie who used to just have the male Chi all to himself basically lost his friend to the other chi However I think that is because the 2 chi's are the same breed. 

SO my question I would like to buy a 4th dog and make it a Yorkie but Im not sure whether to get a male or female ?? HELP ha If you can give your opinion I would really be grateful..

Thank you in advance Regi


----------



## spotted nikes

Personally, I'd go with a neutered male. I've had 3 Neutered males and one female with no problems. I had 2 females and 2 males w/no problems. But I've had friends with females who will fight visciously with other females. It just seems that if you end up with females who will fight, they fight and don't back down like males will.

My male dogs have always been submissive to the female. If my male dogs get a little rough, and snap angrily at the other male, the other male seems to back off. I've read several times that females will fight to the death. Males will fight til one backs down. And yes, I know that some females get along w/other females great. It just seems like if there is going to be a problem, it is more likely to be between 2 females, rather than neutered males.

My males get along great, and the female knows she is the queen.

How old is your Yorkie? Sometimes if there is an older dog, and 2 younger, the younger ones will bond and play and the older one is kinda on the sidelines. That happened to a Cocker I had. She used to be best friends and play w/my GSD mix. As the Cocker got older, the GSD started playing with a younger dog that I got.


----------



## Jen D

I have always had both but prefer males I think they are such clowns!


----------



## KBLover

I don't have much of an alliance in the male vs female battle.

I've interacted with 2 males and 2 female with any half-significant time.

One of them, of course, is Wally. He showed the "test/challenge you" streak. I still remember the battle it was to get him to first learn to lie down. He was like. "Oh **** no. I REFUSE. I did it once or twice to show you, yeah, I know what you mean. But that doesn't mean I do it when YOU tell me to unless I feel like it." But for the most part, he acts "like a girl" according to that profile. He'll sulk in a minute if I don't give him some of my dinner (you'd think I'd called him a loser-lowlife-no-good-mutt he looks so depressed). He'll flop on the ground and SIGH all loud. He'll try to look so sweet and helpless when he wants something from me. He actually turned his back on me one night when I wouldn't give him some of my sausage, egg, and cheese muffins I had for breakfast one day. He lied down and sighed so hard it blew a leaf across the room! 

He tried to mark - but I bellowed "NO" so loud his eyes got big as quarters (almost literally) and he never did it again.

But yeah, he IS crazy when he's playing. Gets into it. Plays chase like he'll never play it again ever. He'll jump around and wag his tail off. When we're walking towards a field we play at sometimes, he'll look at me and wag like "hey let's hurry up and PLAY!"

The other male is some kind of terrier, and older dog (I think a Westie maybe). He tried to challenge Wally a few times - until Wally told him to back off. Now Wally has this habit of strutting in front of the terrier when he sees him at the door, making the terrier howl and bark. Wally's bad sometimes 

The female - I don't know her breed, but she's hyper! So very energetic and loves belly rubs. First time she met me, she sniffed me and a pet her on the side - then she rolled over under my hand so I could rub her belly 

The only other female was a boxer that looked like she was pulling her owner. She pulled her way over to me after licking her nose twice, and I looked away. Then she sniffed me like I was a giant steak, licked my mouth/face for like a minute and sniffed me all over. Wally was looking like "what the...? What is she doing and why aren't you paying attention to me?" He even whined a little.

So I'd have to say I don't know which I'd like more. Maybe males but only by a little.

Edit: When I was a kid, a friend had a female German Shepard. She loved to play ball. One day, I was playing football with some friends, and the Shepard kept stealing the ball! LOL. It was crazy. Everytime someone threw a pass, the Shepard would be running with the guy the ball was thrown to like she was covering him or something.


----------



## emily445455

> Difference between male vs female dogs?...


What's between their legs 

Hehe, no really. I've heard male dogs are sweeter, and female dogs are smarter. But I have no idea. I have a female dog who is extrememly smart, but pretty sweet as well.  Good luck!


----------



## RoxysMom

Okay
Female dogs are more loyal and they do have the alpha thing going on. They are easier to train. 
While some on this thread have said females 'hump, are not as affectionate, and etc' none of these have applied to my female dog.
Compared to other male dogs I have known she is calmer, smarter, sweeter, does not mark territory, and isnt on the lookout for the next animal to hump. Lol.
I was able to train her within the first 2 weeks from the animal shelter when she was 8 weeks old. She potty trained herself at 11 weeks of age! 
I know I sound biased but I would definitely recommend a female dog!


----------



## Regi

I guess some can argue the females are better than male argument I can say that both have their good points and bad points. I have 3 males and one female. I love them all .. I agree with the fact that females are smart they are very smart I wouldnt say SMARTER. It really depends. Males are goofy, funny , handsome, loving and really gorgeous and females are just as great so Id say... you cant go wrong either way. Its your preference that matters. My husband loves the female and I love the males. I think its that way because he loves woman and I love men. ha So I really cant say one is better than the other, they are really special. I have 2 chihuahuas and 2 yorkies I have 2 toy sized dogs and 2 teacup sizes dogs.. I adore them all even tho its alot of hard work. Right now I have a 2 month old Yorkie and its alot of work to take care of but so worth it.


----------



## billtill

Question for everybody. 
I just put down a deposit on my first dog ever! He's a male standard poodle from a very good lineage. He's the only male out of the litter and the largest of the group so I was drawn to him. So the question is not really male vs. female, but neuter or not to neuter?
Has anyone had experience with a non-neutered male dog, when he is the only dog in the house? I am concerned with behaviors like marking territory, and if there are any other behavioral differences. I was told that if he is the only dog in the house (esp. the only male dog) there should not be marking issues inside the house. And as far as humping, I have seen non-neutered dogs hump like crazy so is there any difference there?
Any insight anyone can give would be appreciated. My reason for not wanting to neuter him is to possibly breed him later in life if he ends up being an excellent specimen like I think he will be.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Regi

Nueter him trust me you will be much happier. I never wanted to nueter mine and I had to replace my entire carpet in my house even when I only had one male dog for a year or so alone he marked and pee pee'd all over ,,,trust me Nueter him ,,, You will be happy


----------



## deege39

The animal shelter I adopted Donatello from neutered him without question and before I was allowed to bring him home, which I thought was wonderful.

Male dogs do have a tendency to be more "lovey dovey", but actually that can sometimes just all rest on the dog's personality. My step-mother has a spayed female, and she _at times_ can be "lovey dovey". 

Some dogs do well un-neutered and some don't... My Donatello has never tried to "hump" anything as of yet and I really don't think he will... He follows my step-mother's female around as if she's his mommy; He'll stand next to her, mimic her actions, and actually look for the attention that she gives to their other dog.


----------



## billtill

Thanks for the quick responses! 
Question for Regi... did he already start doing this by 6 months old? In other words, if I see that he's not marking territory by the usual age for neutering, maybe it would be safe to say he won't do it later on? 
If I can get away without neutering him I'd like to breed him later on because he has champions in his ancestry.


----------



## Keechak

billtill said:


> Thanks for the quick responses!
> Question for Regi... did he already start doing this by 6 months old? In other words, if I see that he's not marking territory by the usual age for neutering, maybe it would be safe to say he won't do it later on?
> If I can get away without neutering him I'd like to breed him later on because he has champions in his ancestry.


He has CHampions in his pedigree. The Only reason that this would be an argument for pro breeding him is if you are going to show your dog as well. 

My little Girl Kechara has Champions in her pedigree too but she is (physically) a horable example of the breed and I would never want to breed her so she is neutered.

Do you plan on doing OFA testing on the dog and DNA testing to make sure he is as healthy as you think he is.


----------



## Tricia_88

Just info on male dogs and markings.......

I was told if I nuetured my male BEFORE he started lifting his leg he never would and then never have the urge to mark. I tried it and.....It WORKED!! He pees like a girl and I don't care.....

Growing up we had a dog that marked all over the place. I didn't want to have to deal with that. Don't know if it works all the time but it worked for us. I would do it the same way again. I think vet said fix the male before 4 months. He is 8 years now. 

Tricia


----------



## cyan2008

when it comes to preference for dog gender, i will say that it is a matter of preference, which is usually based on behavioral tendencies of each sex. while some may like _he_ the other may prefer _she_. generally those who like either of the gender may do so beacuse of any or more of the behavioral characteristics outlined below:

*Female Dogs*

They are eager to possess, to be in charge of situations.
Female dogs are always withdrawn, very less friendly than the male counterpart.
We notice this from the cradle as they grow.
There is also mood change as a result of heat period. Of course this time is charactrised by bleeding and this may be disgustful to some.
Bitches are generally sturbon but quick in response

*Male Dogs*

Friendly: male dogs are generally more friendly and affectionate. This is because they usually look for caresses from their owners and this makes them more loving than the females.
Moved By Food: Male dogs eat a lot. Trainers find this trait beneficial as males dogs can easily be trained with rewards and punishment using food. 
Fun loving and out going.

however, i would advise that you can get any one that appeals to your needs.

Visit *www.ydogtraing.com* for more on dogs


----------



## ValtheAussie

Female Australian Shepherds are more protective and stay with the family and the males are more likely to roam and enjoy long stays outdoors.


----------



## TxRider

ValtheAussie said:


> Female Australian Shepherds are more protective and stay with the family and the males are more likely to roam and enjoy long stays outdoors.


I've seen that as well in other shepherd breeds. My aussie as a kid was a female and was very protective of her brood of us kids. To the point she threw a fit if one of us stayed at a friends house so bad my parents just let her go and she'd be sleeping on our friends doorstep in the morning every time.

I prefer females, maybe more serious etc. but I have also seen behavior changes after first heat, and even more changes after having puppies. Seem to "get" things quicker and be more compliant.

My current rescue GSD has had at least one litter, maybe up to three nobody knows, and she definitely has momma dog behavior.. Not so playful, pretty serious, never wants to leave my side and likes to bury food etc. and shows above average nesting behavior at times.

Boys tend to be a little more headstrong in what they want in some ways in my experience. Never had one that lifted a leg in the house though.

I'd have either though really.


----------



## ValtheAussie

Yeah, the female dogs have that "mothering" instinct whereas the males have a more "happy go lucky" personality. I am sure there are exceptions to that, but I've noticed the difference with our new Aussie boy versus the ole girl what is in doggie heaven. RIP Mattie.


----------



## jrod014

IMO, from my experiences, the males have been the better of the two. Again, this is based on my experiences only. 





zipbags said:


> The puppy I was planning on getting was female. The rescue adoption company and called me to tell me that she.....is a he. I have always heard that females are better than males. Is this true? She is a lab/cocker mix.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## armymil

Snowshoe said:


> Females are usually master of the dramatic sigh, the sulk, and the prissy I-don't-hear-you-and-you-can't-make-me-look.
> 
> Males tend to be good old boys- goofy, slobbery, clumsey...you name it.
> 
> There are good and bad about both. Males mark, females go into heat...
> 
> Both can be great pets...


lol I must have a female pet then. My male dog exhibits the female traits and isnt goofy, slobbery, clumbsy, etc.


----------



## poodleholic

> Has anyone had experience with a non-neutered male dog, when he is the only dog in the house? I am concerned with behaviors like marking territory, and if there are any other behavioral differences. I was told that if he is the only dog in the house (esp. the only male dog) there should not be marking issues inside the house. And as far as humping, I have seen non-neutered dogs hump like crazy so is there any difference there?


We had an intact male GSD, the only dog in the household, who never marked in our house, however, he did *try* to mark while at the neighbor's! A simple "EhEh" took care of that! 

My current (SPoodle) male was intact when I first got him, and I didn't neuter him for close to a year (he was 16 mo. old). He was not the only dog in the household, and lifted his leg ONCE and only once. It's simply a training issue, easily handled. He never humped while he was intact, nor does he now that he's neutered.


----------



## armymil

TxRider said:


> I've seen that as well in other shepherd breeds. My aussie as a kid was a female and was very protective of her brood of us kids. To the point she threw a fit if one of us stayed at a friends house so bad my parents just let her go and she'd be sleeping on our friends doorstep in the morning every time.


I want an Aussie now.  My GSD though acts almost like this but I doubt he would wait on a door step waiting for me. 

I seen two Aussies at the dog part a few months ago. They saw a small fluffy white dog (maybe they thought it was a sheep?). It was so freakin awesome. When the other dogs would come as close as to sniff it, the female Aussie would growl at them and bark. So this little dog was able to roam the big dog pin untouched. The Male Aussie didnt really care about the small dog too much. However, he protected the female Aussie if the other dogs became violent with the female.


----------



## RottieMomx3

I prefer my boys! They are much more lovey and listen better, I think they were easier to train, but that's just my boys. My female on the other hand, oh my, she wants to be in the same room with you at all times, but that's about it. She will play fetch and interact but when she's done, she just leaves. She doesn't "pay attention" as well as the boys either. She doesn't like to please people like the boys do. It's all about her! I honestly don't think I will ever get another female. Ever....lol. She does seem to be more protective of the house and kids though. Which people are more intimated by the males. So it's a catch 22. Different dogs for different people.


----------



## hbowen87

Honestly I think it's more the individual dog. My old female used to mark her territory outside. I've known plenty of males who don't do it inside, more of a training issue as someone else said. I've known several females with the male happy go lucky personality, and the more protective personality. I think most people you ask will have their own opinions based off of their experiences, and sure there are traits more common in one than the other, but depending on how you train them and socialize them either can make a great pet. My Star (female) and the neighbors dog (un-neutered male) seem to have the same personality (never met a stranger. "I love you, pet me!")


----------



## scropper

i have a cocker/lab mix too! YAY! I found someone else! lol  i agree with snowshow. girls can be prissy and can get "princess syndrom". that is defintely the case with my puppy. she is very dominate and prissy at times. boys tend to be more laid back and silly.  once you get him post some pictures so i can compare! lol


----------



## Foyerhawk

I have lived with countless male dogs, neutered and not, with and without intact females in the same household, and I've only had three ever that marked in my house. They all were kennel dogs, and they did this once, and only once, on their first day here. I have absolutely never had a male, neutered or not, that was raised as a house dog mark in my house. It's really not that common. A housebroken dog won't mark. Even a chronic marker can be trained with basic housebreaking methods. I would never even consider this factor when choosing a dog.

Male dogs can get into bad fights, but the majority of fights I have had to break up were between two females. Females can also be snarky with eachother without full on fighting. They also tend to be somewhat more independent. They are subject to leaking urine in old age if spayed, and to serious health concerns in old age if not spayed. They are great, too, but I wouldn't say they're better by any means.

In the more intelligent and serious breeds, I prefer males. The bitches are too extreme for me in these breeds. Too stuck up, and too dominant, and too independent. However, in the dopier, sillier dogs, I definitely prefer females. They seem to be more self controlled and intelligent. 

There are exceptions to every rule, though. Plus it depends on your preference. If you like big, goofy, sloppy, silly, happy, sweet dogs, a male Golden might be your dream dog! If you like catlike arrogant dogs which barely give you the time of day and are graceful and free spirited, a female Saluki might be your dream dog. 

I definitely think that it's an indvidual dog thing above all. The rest is all generalizations which I do think have some truth, but they don't apply across the board.

Neither is better- it depends what you want. Pick the DOG for you, not the gender for you.


----------



## GatsbysMom

I'm no expert, but as a dog walker for the past 3 months, I've noticed that the male dogs I walk (all the dogs I walk are neutered/spayed) are far more obedient -- markedly so. I know, I know, there are no stereotypes -- this is just my experience.

A few of the female dogs I walk are very stubborn... if they want to stop and sniff, nothing will move them. If they want to say hello to another dog, nothing is going to stop them. The males I walk tend to be pretty easy-going about that stuff, though.

I myself wanted a male dog, and I got one.  He doesn't mark or anything... he even pees like a girl outside (just squats and lets it all out!).


----------



## poodleholic

> billtill;493713]I just put down a deposit on my first dog ever! He's a male standard poodle from a very good lineage. He's the only male out of the litter and the largest of the group so I was drawn to him. So the question is not really male vs. female, but neuter or not to neuter?
> 
> Has anyone had experience with a non-neutered male dog, when he is the only dog in the house?


To neuter or not is up to the owner. I've had intact males with and without other dogs in the household, and had no problems with humping, marking, or other negative behavior. Know this: intact males will go to extraordinary lengths to get at a female in season. They'll moan and groan (even scream and cry) and break down doors, or go though glass windows to get at her. 



> I am concerned with behaviors like marking territory, and if there are any other behavioral differences. I was told that if he is the only dog in the house (esp. the only male dog) there should not be marking issues inside the house. And as far as humping, I have seen non-neutered dogs hump like crazy so is there any difference there?


You treat indoor marking as you would a housetraining issue; go back to housetraining 101. Dogs hump other dogs for various reasons, and that includes intact bitches, spayed females, and neutered males, not just intact males. If it bothers you, interrupt and redirect the dog. Begin training early, and work on self control. 



> Any insight anyone can give would be appreciated. My reason for not wanting to neuter him is to possibly breed him later in life if he ends up being an excellent specimen like I think he will be.
> Thanks in advance!


I have 3 Standard Poodles; one neutered male, one spayed female, one intact bitch who will be bred if her health testing after the age of 2 yrs. comes back good. I will have to crate both her, and my neutered male during her heat cycles, because even though he's neutered, he can, and WILL do the deed! lol


----------



## Foyerhawk

Hey, now that's safe sex! lol


----------



## MoonStr80

Honestly is how you train/treat the dog and s/he shall return the loving loyal dog that you meant to be! Also it depends on individual and breed as well. Sometimes FEMALES in general tend to be/want to be favor to one person, prissy, diva. The males are mellow, laid back love to be please! Then again it's depends


----------



## JustTess

I was trying to find some common characteristics of male/female dogs............ and...... I just don't see it all of the posts. 

Lola ... our female terrier LOVES everyone and she is very social. She bats her eyes and tilts her head. She loves curling under arms snuggly.

Ilya .... our male husky is a GOOFBALL. He puts up a "I'm tough... not scared a bit" attitude just before he darts under the bathroom vanity (LOL). He doesn't give a tiny kiss like Lola. He likes to give a big slurp. He likes to prance and walk with very tall with his chest pushed out at the park. He loves play fighting.

Lately.... Lola has been starting most of the play fights by chewing on Ilya's face first.
Ilya is trying to bat his eyes and tilt his head to get more treats. Sometimes, I really think he thinks he's a cat.


----------



## Ty_Tyler

ValtheAussie said:


> Female Australian Shepherds are more protective and stay with the family and the males are more likely to roam and enjoy long stays outdoors.


That is definitely true of my two aussies. The female doesn't leave my side but the male will roam a little, exploring.


----------



## lizziedog1

I read an article in a dog magazine a few months ago about the male vesus female dog debate. They said that no formal studies have been done to show which gender is better. They asked a bunch of breeders and trainers which gender is best, they got as many saying male as said female. It was mentioned that male dogs dominate winning field trial type events. But, it has nothing to do with gender, per say.

More male dogs are used to compete. The reason is that when female dogs are in heat, pregnant, or nursing, they shouldn't be used in field trials. The owner then looses time and possibly money. Male dogs on the other hand are never out of commission. A person with a champion male dog can have him breed in the morning and run him in the afternoon. 

I found this article to be interesting. It would also be interesting to see some sort of study in the female versus male debate.


----------



## FaithFurMom09

I had a male and female dog growing up as did hubby. When we got Faith, we agreed on a female dog for no other reason than just because. Shes not spayed though. Which I plan to post about in health area, but Shes lovey and faithful. She has caused no issues from not being spayed as far as behavior etc. The only thing i noticed is as she has grown, theres a male dog (intact) we walk with who has began humping her (only female dog of the group not fixed )


----------



## Furby

Meanest dog I ever had was a female. Once females get mad..... males seem to give up easier. But females, they will go to the death if they get fighting or mad. Females are also more protective and willing to bite first.

I would say males on a whole can be more mellow. 

As long as we are talking neutered animals here, I would say the above is true for me.


----------



## TxRider

lizziedog1 said:


> I read an article in a dog magazine a few months ago about the male vesus female dog debate. They said that no formal studies have been done to show which gender is better. They asked a bunch of breeders and trainers which gender is best, they got as many saying male as said female.
> 
> I found this article to be interesting. It would also be interesting to see some sort of study in the female versus male debate.


I think the question is are there any real differences, not really which is better. Asking which is better doesn't address the differences, only what different people like more.


----------



## bcfreak99

Snowshoe said:


> Females are usually master of the dramatic sigh, the sulk, and the prissy I-don't-hear-you-and-you-can't-make-me-look.
> 
> Males tend to be good old boys- goofy, slobbery, clumsy...you name it.
> 
> There are good and bad about both. Males mark, females go into heat...
> 
> Both can be great pets...


I completely agree with snowshoe. Well said. I personally prefer boys because I CAN NOT stand the drama, but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## Robrowe

Yeah this is an old thread but seeing how it has been brought to the front a couple fo times Im going to chime in.

While there are no stereo types there are marked behavoirs between the two, that in no means says that every single oe will be the same but an overall average says its so.

Females

Yes they are the drama queens. They are far more prone to being territorial in the sense of another dog entering their domain than a male is without regard to gender of the intruder. A female is typically the Alpha dog. Female dogs crave more control of situations and are quick to respond to perceived challenges with fierceness (males usually exhibit this behavoir when intact and there is a female in heat but against other males.) They are only easy to train *IF* they are in the mood. If not then they just give you a look like you want me to do what? Female dogs are more prone to mood swings and emotional theatrics. Female dogs can be very sweet and loving when they're happy, but grumpy if something isn't to their liking. Female dogs are less likely than males to be openly defiant or to engage in blunt power struggles with you, but they are opinionated and can be manipulative or passively resistant. Female dogs are affectionate, but often it's on their own terms. They may request petting, then assert their independence by walking away when they feel like it. Female dogs squat to urinate, so they pee more neatly and unobtrusively than male dogs but still mark their territory, they just dont lift a leg to do it.


Males

Yes they will mark if left intact which is a good reason to neuter them before the behavoir begins. Once it starts its hard to break. They are far more likely to be awaken from a nap and be ready at a moments notice to go and do anything you want to. Male dogs tend to be more stable in mood than female dogs, less prone to emotional swings. Many male dogs are bolder and more aggressive than females, but many other males are described as "goofy" and "klutzy" and "big softies" and "good ol' boys". Male dogs are typically more affectionate than female. They tend to crave attention from their owners more than females and as a result, display more affectionate behaviors. Males are often very motivated by food. This food motivation can make training extremely easy as treats can be used to lure and reward a dog to display desired behaviors.


Either will make a great pet, its just dependant on what it is you are lookng for in your canine friend.


----------



## Jim Burwell Dog Trainer

I'd probably not worry about male vs female but rather look to temperament and breed characteristics. I've had great male and female dogs - all mixed and rescued. Sometimes a female comes along as you are looking for a male or vice versa. It could be great outcome.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

I prefer male dogs...Female dogs have a certain degree of 'tude where as male dogs seem to just want to please their mama!
Coincidentally my hubby prefers our female dogs...Go figure!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I prefer male dogs. For sure.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

GypsyJazmine said:


> Female dogs have a certain degree of 'tude


wouldnt have it any other way. BITCHES RULE!


----------



## yappypappymom

This is a WHOLE new "thinking pot that I have had to "stew" over myself just recently"...&...the outcome? (considering that I went into this blind)..is that YES!,...the females DO "rule the roost"...even while being the sweetest lil angel beings EVER set upon this earth!! THEY are in charge of the boys, &, let you be in "charge" of them!!....sneaky minxes they are!!!


----------



## TheChinClique

I think it depends on the breed, and really, on the individual animal...but I do prefer boys pretty strongly to girls and will likely never own a female dog. The only female animal I've ever owned was a Chinchilla and she was a massive bit**!! I find the male dogs are more affectionate, loyal and obedient, especially in the breeds that I own (Bulldogs and Japanese Chins). Especially the Japanese Chins...the females I have met have been very standoffish, spastic and many times downright nasty. Of course there are some very sweet ones out there, I'm just speaking from experience. Again, it is more about the individual animal


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

see and i LIKE the bitchyness lol..i like a more of an "I r SERYUS" attitude in my dogs. I like the no nonsense, lay the smack down when necessary, be a sweetie when called for girly 'tude...

BITCHES RULE...and dogs just drool..


----------



## KBLover

I wouldn't mind that personality - but I'll take my goof ball, nosy busy body (the dog just can't mind his own business LOL - heck, if I don't "come back fast enough" he has to come find me and see what I'm doing LOL), I DOEZ U ANY FOR U 4 FUD over a Ms Nasty-Nice canine


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I wonder if early speuter can affect the personality to the point where a female will act more like a male or vice versa. 

Kit fits all the male characteristics way better than the females: goofy, affectionate, puppy at heart, ready to go at a second's notice, highly food/toy motivated, just wants to please. Grumpy is just not how she rolls, and I've yet to see her pass up pets/attention from anyone. As for bi*chyness, I've never seen her so much as lift a lip at another dog. She walks away from dog fights at the park like she's too good for that, and makes friends with everyone she can, whether canine or human. She particularly enjoys a good play-fight or game of chase, and she's constantly play-bowing at dogs to incite this. She also likes to mark wherever other dogs have gone, sometimes multiple times. There's one male dog that she likes to hump (her BFF), but she has never humped another human, object, or dog to my knowledge.

All of that said, I don't think I have a preference for one sex over the other. I didn't particularly want a female over a male when I got Kit - that's just how it happened. As I add dogs to my pack down the line (ok, way down the line), I'll probably alternate male-female-male-etc., just to keep the peace.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i think its probably more like...



GottaLuvMutts said:


> I wonder if early speuter can affect the personality to the point where..


they stay more of a...




> puppy at heart


----------



## Billycourty

I have a 2 year old Leonberger male and a 13 week old leonberger female.

My male, who is the perfect dog is loving and engageing to all humans and all dogs that he meets. 

My girl (i know she is still very young) doesnt like (tolerates for mummy) other humans outside of her family but enjoys the dogs the same as my male. However she will perfer to be with the humans than engaged in the doggy games.

My male will desert hearth and home to have a doggy romp.


I enjoy the loyalty that my girl displays as my boy is a playboy. But i see that a lot of her clingyness comes from fear so the verdict is still out.

If her loyalty proves to be a personality strenght and not a flight response i will favour females from now on as the lack of loyalty in my boy can grate.

I am editing to add that i have just neutered my male at 23 months (didnt want issues with a non show prospect male x a show female) and he is more agressive to other dogs than before. I would also like to state that my dog has never marked in the house and i only neutered him because he is not on par with standard. No personality change was needed. He was and is perfect (just everyone's perfect)

Jay


----------



## Angel's_mom

I don't think it really matters. I've had males and females and never had any major problems with any of them. Other than the neutered male cocker we rescued at age 5, who ran off every chance he got, and bolted out the door any time it was opened, despite everything we tried, but also had SA and would poop, pee, and chew up everything in sight when we would leave the house.

But as someone mentioned above, my spayed female is a master of the dramatic sigh, and the the snort. Like "Hmph!", then walking away with her nose in the air, and laying down and pouting when she doesn't get her way. I think it's cute and hilarious. I'll ask, "Where's Angel?" And hubby says, "She's on the couch, pouting."


----------



## Varulv

I've had male and female dogs and I didn't really see much of a difference. I think it all depends on the owner and how you raise them. My two reasons for choosing to get a male puppy this time around was males seem to find homes a lot slower than females (poor guys  ) and due to crazy vet expenses. In my area, to neuter costs around $200... to spay costs close to $500. O_O


----------



## cruiser73

I just love male dogs! They're affectionate, silly clowns) Having said that, we're looking for a female puppy for our second one to join our 4 yr old male boxer as opposite genders generally get along better.


----------



## aero4ever

Personality wise, I don't think it matters. I have 2 females and one male. However, for me, I don't think I'd get another male because of his ability to pee on almost every shrub, tree and flower in the yard, although one of my females frequently lifts a leg to pee, she just can't aim as high.


----------



## DOGGY_MUM

I am a small in home breeder of toy poodles. I have found it interesting that so many people are certain that they need to adopt a female dog. I think that the male has had a bad rap and I have done some significant research on the differences between the males and the females.
First of all, the main thing that needs to be taken care of is getting your puppy neutered or spayed. Male dogs will mark, hump and spray if they are not neutered. Females are more prone to mood swings, bitchiness and of course, their cycles that include a bloody discharge if they are not spayed. It is also unhealthy and dogs can and will have medical issues if they are not spayed or neutered, unless they are in a carefully monitored breeding program. 
Secondly, a dog’s temperament and ‘how’ the dog is trained have more to do with what kind of dog that you have than the sex you have chosen. Of course, there is a personal preference for a male or female; however there are some common characteristics which are common in bitches and in male dogs.
The following characteristics often apply to female dogs:
Bitches tend to want to be in control of the entire situation. They may request petting, and then assert their independence by walking away when they feel like it. In packs, a bitch is typically the Alpha dog. Female dogs crave more control of situations and are quick to respond to perceived challenges with fierceness.
Female dogs mark in the same way male dogs do. A spayed female may continue to mark for her entire lifetime regardless of when she is spayed while most males will cease marking behaviors shortly after they are neutered and the testosterone levels subside.
Female dogs are more prone to mood swings and emotional theatrics. Female dogs can be very sweet and loving when they're happy – but grumpy if something isn't to their liking. (This is a hormonal reaction, rather than a deliberate choice!).They are experts at giving the dirty look and sulking and can be very manipulative.
The following characteristics often apply to male dogs: 
Male dogs are typically more affectionate and more stable in mood than bitches. They are less prone to mood swings and they tend to crave attention from their owners more than bitches and as a result, display more affectionate behavior.
Male dogs are more likely to be fun-loving and outgoing throughout his lifetime than a bitch. While a bitch tends to become more reserved as she ages, a male dog maintains a more puppy-like exuberance throughout his lifetime. 
Males are often very motivated by food. This food motivation can make training extremely easy as treats can be used to lure and reward a dog to display desired behaviors. 
While bitches tend to be more independent, males tend to be more focused on their human companions. They want to always be close to the human and are very eager to please.
Intact males are known to display aggressive dog behaviors toward other males and can exhibit marking/spraying behaviors.


----------



## lisak_87

well...one has a...
and the other has a...


^.^ yes i'm a smarta**


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> see and i LIKE the bitchyness lol..i like a more of an "I r SERYUS" attitude in my dogs. I like the no nonsense, lay the smack down when necessary, be a sweetie when called for girly 'tude...
> 
> BITCHES RULE...and dogs just drool..


Lol zim I agree!!! My females are much more business-y then any male I have ever seen, more loyal as well lol. Jo is friendly to everyone, but she knows who 'brings her bacon home' so to speak lol. Izze is backward from every female I have ever seen, she gets along with females better then males, she tends to push the males around too much lol. Plus they aren't as needy as males, & they are easier to train FEMALES ALL THE WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Brittany Barrix

After reading the information in the first post I found that a male Chihuahua would be more fitting in my lifestyle than a female. This topic helped me in high amounts and I thank you all for it.


----------



## katG

I think I read a quote somewhere once that was something like "If you want a good dog buy a male, if you want a great dog buy a female and cross your fingers" lol. From my experience I prefer neutered males. A lot of the female dogs I've had have had issues with other female dogs. Males seem goofy and playful. Then again it all depends on the dog... you never know! Its the same with horses for me... gelded males seem goofy and sweet... mares are just B-words a lot of the time


----------



## CavallierFan21

I have had both and loved the experience. Typically found my female dogs abit more loyal and I guess in general very sweet. Thinking of getting a male early next year finally


----------



## Abbylynn

All my dogs have been males ... neutered and not. In 41 years I have only owned 2 females. Abbylynn is the second. Somehow I think I have missed out on the gentleness she displays.  There is just something different there I have not seen in my males?


----------



## RonE

Abbylynn said:


> All my dogs have been males ... neutered and not. In 41 years I have only owned 2 females. Abbylynn is the second. Somehow I think I have missed out on the gentleness she displays.  There is just something different there I have not seen in my males?


I think that may be a reflection of the individual dog and not her gender.

The sweetest and gentlest dog I've ever had was a huge male lab. The most ferocious (though she's mellowing with age) is Esther.


----------



## Abbylynn

RonE said:


> I think that may be a reflection of the individual dog and not her gender.
> 
> The sweetest and gentlest dog I've ever had was a huge male lab. The most ferocious (though she's mellowing with age) is Esther.


Yes, ... you are most possibly correct.


----------



## RonE

Abbylynn said:


> Yes, ... you are most possibly correct.


I'll take that as a definite maybe.


----------



## Ice222

It may sound like an odd reason, but I prefer male pets because I'm female. I don't know if it's just my superstition but I have several friends who agree with this observation: I think that male pets seem to have a preference towards female humans, and the reverse is true for females animals; they seems to prefer the company of male humans. I've noticed this with my friends' female dogs, and my own male pup definitely prefer female people. Even in cats, and rats, my female cat will approach almost all male friends who come visit even jumping on their laps for cuddles, while she dodges my female friends if they try and pet her. I don't think it's completely due to the household they're raised in either, since my dog was raised in female dominated households and prefer's female humans, awhile my friend's female dogs are again raised almost entirely by female humans but then prefer the company of male humans.


----------



## Gigit

I prefer female dogs, I find them more gentle and easier to train and no house marking.


----------



## melundie

We've had male and female dogs throughout my life. Both altered and not. Never had a male who marked in the house. That seems like a training or dominance issue...maybe there is some confusion as to who the pack leader is.

We have a year old female who is the most loyal, loving and affectionate dog I've ever met. She loves all people. She can get a bit snarky with other dogs...mainly dogs that try to dominate her, but I have never seen her mount or even attempt to mount another dog.

My parents have a 2 year old male who is very wary of strangers, elderly or young people. He's obedient, but definitely more goofy than mine. He is affectionate and we refer to him as a Velcro dog, because that's what it seems like  

We just got a male and he's a little more reserved than the other two. Very spunky nonetheless. 

All that said, it may depend on the breed. Definitely depends on how they are raised and socialized.


----------



## kathylcsw

I have always had female dogs but we got a male Toy Fox Terrier puppy at Christmas. This will be my first experience having a male so I am curious to see if there are significant differences. So far he does seem to be much more of a snuggle bunny than Lola but he is still a baby - 10 weeks old.


----------



## Dekka

For my breed (JRTs) I prefer females. Of course there will be exceptions but typically females are 'bitchier' which makes sense really..) they also tend to be more handler focused, more serious and harder workers. Males tend to be more forgiving and more social. For me I click better with the girls.

Though I have found the girls mark just as much or as little as the boys. Dekka marks all over the place outside. Seren has been a pain to house train (to be fair she was a kennel dog up until recently)


----------



## dreamlessleep

Growing up we had a few male dogs, but mostly females. Since then, I've had the best luck with females. They've all been fiercely loyal, quite intelligent, sweet as pie, loving as can be, athletes and all around good companions. We also had two females and never had any difficulty with fighting. The older dog always seemed to rule the roost. Never had any issues with drama, sulkiness or any of the other mood issues listed by folks in this thread.

The males we had, mixed breeds every time, were all sweet but not quite as quick-witted, had excitement urination issues but never marked territory in the house. One was quite a sulker. They were great buddies, but our personalities always seemed to fit better with the females.

I think dogs all have their own personalities and it's best to meet puppies and see which chooses you, regardless of gender.


----------



## flamefrost

I've only had males so far in the family, now I just got my first female, her learning is same as the male I had previously but potty training is abit slower, and well she's more calm than all males I had, I guess it all depends about the dog itselfs, her/his character, how she was raised since birth till you had him/her. Both genders can be great it just depends on how you raise them


----------



## itsjustmebre

I've had two male dogs and one female dogs, and have known plenty of both gender. I really think it all depends on the dogs personality, and how good you are at training dogs haha. Bailey(male) acts way more prissy than Bella. But Bella humps him when he's lying on the couch, so I think they're confused XD I love both, and some part of me has a personal preference for male dogs, and I have no idea why XD

~IJMB


----------



## ohbehave

Wow! What an old thread!

It would be nice to be able to establish reliable and distinct male/female differences.

Dogs vary so much between individuals, one could almost say that their sex is downright trivial.


----------



## Lafiel

I've had bad experiences with male cats in both gender specific health problems and in gender specific marking behavior - some things simply go across the species barrier in similarities, so yes, I'm comparing them - any pet I own in the future I deeply hope to be female. All dogs I've had in the family have been female, in the past the family had male dogs, before I was born... I recall one sprayed, a few others were snappy.

- Males can spray, even when neutered.
- They lift their leg, not a fan of that.
- Males can continue to hump thing after being neutered. I know females can too, but not as often.
- Males are more often goofy, loving everyone, not what I'm interested in.
- Possibility to be snappy/aggressive.
- Lifespan may be longer in females.
- I don't want to see dog genitalia. Like, at all... it's all... hanging out. Maybe most people don't care, but I really don't want to see it, or them cleaning it, or anything to do with it on a regular basis for ~15 years.

Of _course_ it all comes down to the individual dog! Except for the genitalia issue, which is really a deal breaker for me. But based on those things overall I definitely will want to own strictly females. Plenty of people also prefer male dogs, so hopefully it's somewhat of an even split.


----------



## Allan53

Heh, just had a funny thought: dog sexism activists, campaigning against the prejudices and preconceptions about male and female dogs 

Made me laugh, thought I'd share it


----------



## ohbehave

I'm guessing that one could only discuss personality probabilities that are more or less likely in males or females.

I have a female pup, and I do agree about the exposed genitals (although it is less important in larger dogs). With smaller dogs, it is difficult to scratch their belly without making contact with their "Junk".

Male dogs, to me, are generally more good looking... wider muzzles and heads.


----------



## wickedpup

I would prefer female dogs over males. They are more cute and adorable-looking for me. But I don't say that males are bad, it's just that female dogs have the power of attraction to many soon-to-be dog owners. If I want to buy another breed, it would be a female Japanese Spitz.


----------



## DelilahJayneBadGirl

I can only speak to my personal experiences, which are far fewer than most on this forum, but:

I grew up owning nothing but male dogs, and they were everything that was said here, effectionate to a fault, goofy, slow to train, humppers, lovers and amazing protectors of the women and children in the family.

I currently own a 5 month old female, and she is so incredibly smart, that sometimes I get worried that she will bore easily and tear up my house . She is incredibly loyal to me, though, when any human male is in the house, she gravitates towards them, and the children as well (I swear, its like I dissapear when there are other people in the house LOL). She only showed a "protective" instinct with me once, two nights ago in fact. She's generally a very quiet dog, but we were alone for hours, and when my roomie put her key in the door, Delilah shot up on the couch and growled in a manner that was definitely not play, and I grabbed her coller as she began to lunge for the door, barking like a maniac :crazy:. I told her to hush, and she settled back down quickly, thank goodness. And I was told that pitbulls dont make good guard dogs.....that growl would have woke the dead....LOL. 

I've always been told that female owners have an easier time with male dogs, and that male owners have an easier time with females (the whole alpha thing), but I have to say, that Delilah hasnt challenged me one time, aside from the occassional "I cant heeeearrrr you" as she's staring right at me :doh: but I hear that that is a phase all puppies go through, so I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt. 

In conclusion, I prefer both. You just have to make the decision on whether you want a pup that is stuck to you like glue, or if you want one that tends to find her own way. 

Just my two cents


----------



## 101naturelover

I grew up with a female Pitbull, and a female Collie back in Brazil. Now, about 7 years later-- I have a male dog, and it's the same thing to me. (But I heard that females kind of have periods. I didn't remember much back then, but everyone I know tell me about their experiences with female dogs. And then, males, start marking the house from 7+ months. If you're easily grossed out by the (MINIMUM) blood and how females go into heat, and the factor of pregnancy (and etc. ) I'd get a male. If you don't want him peeing on your curtains and all that, and "searching"(I forgot the term name. ) (Literally trying to escape from your fenced in yard and searching/ doing whatever it takes to find and mate with females in heat) I'd get a female.

My male Bichon X Shih tzu is seriously the smartest dog I've ever had in my entire life, and never in my life (Or my brother's and parent's lives.) have we ever been so attached to a dog. We haven't had one for years since moving to Canada. He's 9 months old now, and has many tricks at hands. He recognizes daily routines (JUST like a human's. He knows commands like "Vamos." which to him means "let's go pick Barbara up from school!" And knows when we are leaving and what hour we come home. Like.. it's crazy. I could go on forever on this subject.) 

After he goes potty in the backyard, he races back inside, jumping and yipping like crazy for a treat. That's when we know he's actually gone potty. (We spy at him from the window, so no worries c; ) He is also very loyal, and has helped us through hard times. Even though he has undergone a neutering surgery, he still manages to cuddle with us and follow us around the house to occupy us. He's very quick to learn new things, too. Best. dOG. EVER. 

But then again, you could consider spaying or neuter. Totally worth it. Females can start going into heat at 6 months of age, while males will start marking/etc. at around 7 months and up. As for personalities.. I don't see a difference.  Good luck.


----------



## RonE

We continue to respond to a six year old thread and to an OP who hasn't been here for 5-1/2 years.


----------

